# Help me indentify what I saw today



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

While working at a customers house a deer like mammal ran thru the backyard across the street into another yard. It was whitetish-gray in color about the size of a good size buck. Had antlers just like a caribue (sp) Palmamation at the end of 18-24in rack. It just trotted at a medium pace. A nieghbor was across the street(which it ran thru his front yard) and we both looked at each other with amazement.

Maybe a reindeer that got loose somewhere? I don't know of any hunt clubs or other farms that would house this critter around Rochester. I was about a mile north of town. It probably made its way to the western most part of Stoney Creek metro park.(was only 1/4 mile from there.

Any ideas??


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Mike, On my way into work in the mornings I take Gunn rd./28 mile rd. and I regularly see Fallow Deer running around. Angelo Iafrate? has or had a house at Gunn and Orion rd. and he had a bunch of exotics in his fenced in property. When he went to move them I guess a bunch escaped and he never recovered them. I see so many they have to be reproducing. BTW you can shoot them year round. If it wasn't a fallow deer, maybe one of the orchards or horse farms had a reindeer.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Was not fallow deer or reindeer. Found reindeer on the internet -, wrong type of antlers.

I was at Sheldon rd south of Snell.

Gonna call Stoney Creek tomorrow to see if anyone there has ever seen it.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Wow maybe a hybrid Reintail? Very interesting.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Cut back on that lawn spray :yikes: LOL


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

trout said:


> Cut back on that lawn spray :yikes: LOL


 
:lol:


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

did it have any spots? maybe an axis deer. also, with fallow deer, they come in different colors, a lightish brown to grey or a darker brown called a chocolate coat.

steve


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Called Stoney Creek and the guy said maybe an albino fallow deer. I looked up fallow deer and the antlers are correct but not the color(not brown with spots)


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm no expert on Fallow deer but I do now of a ranch that has them in every combination of colors from white to chocolate brown. Some with different colored spots some with no spots at all, very wide range of coats.


----------



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

I get past that way every couple weeks

I've seen many albino deer that dont look like whitetails,,,, their horns look like a small version of elk horns. fallo deer huh?

* yeah, i've seen the beasts*


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Could have been one of those renegade Fallows escaping from Belle Isle. They have them in just about any color imaginable there. I have seen them from the boat while they made a break for the lower east side. (No one said they were smart, they are much better off on the island.LOL) Just missed hitting one in the truck at Jefferson and Crane a few years back


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here's a pretty dark Fallow Deer











I'd imagine their colors very due to genetics/breeding and their food.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

the white color phase of the fallow deer is considered the most prized amongst collectors and hunters. This sounds most probable to me.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

pikedevil said:


> the white color phase of the fallow deer is considered the most prized amongst collectors and hunters. This sounds most probable to me.



Thats it!!!!!!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

The other _other_ white meat.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Walleye Mike I've seen that deer or same type over off off Mt.Vernon road between 28 mile and Inwood road about a month ago,just north of that new sub going in off of Mt.Vernon on the east side.Also was fishing this summer at dollar lake -31 and mound (nice largemouth and crappie here) and the deer,fallow,whatever,came down at the other end of the lake to drink.We were in a inflateable raft,it was by itself and stuck around the area browsing the on the side of a hill for about 15 minutes.It knew we were there and didn't scatter,makes me beleive it was used to people.Either someones pet or ranch animal.Good ice fishing lake if you dont mind the hike in.


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think it was 5 wildebeests got loose from the Fort Wayne children's zoo yesterday. They ran around Northwest Fort Wayne for awhile until they were tranquilized.


----------



## WoodzStalker (Sep 28, 2004)

Possibly a Sika Deer?










Here's one not Albino


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I have seen a small heard of them around stoney creek as well this summer. They were grazing an area really heavy near a sub. I called it in to the DNR but I dont know if it really falls under there area.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> The other other white meat.


You ever seen deer meat?Its definately not white even when cooked. :lol:


----------

